# Enlarging Colour Negs



## vickylou (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello,

I need to enlarge a colour 4x5 neg to 8x10 or larger (still colour), so that I can use it to make a contact print. I've heard that this is done in alternative processes quite a lot. Does anyone have any experience doing this, or know a good resource that explains the materials needed and the technique?

Thanks!


----------



## Philip Weir (Nov 15, 2006)

Actually it's quite simple if you have the equipment. Blow it up in the enlarger and print it onto duplicating film [E6]. The exposure and filtration are the biggest problem if you haven't done it before. Would suggest you try it with a transparency [positive] first. If colour balance and density are O.K. then do the same with your 5x4 negative. The problem is you will lose some quality going through an enlarger.  Why don't you just blow up the 5x4 neg to 10x8.  Personally I would scan the 4x5 neg and print it to 10x8.


----------



## vickylou (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Philip,

Any suggestions as to the brand of duplicating film should I use? Am having trouble finding products for this at the moment. And in what developer? 

I need the 10x8 neg itself, as projecting or scanning just won't work with what I'm trying to do.


----------



## Philip Weir (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi "Vickylou"  Both Kodak & Fuji used to make it, so I assume they still do. You will find you will have to buy it in packets of 10 sheets, and it's not cheap.  Email me directly if you need any more help in case I don't go back to this site for a few days.
Philip.   pwp151@bigpond.net.au
P.S.  I've been to your country a few times, but never made it to Berlin


----------



## cheezit (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey phillip, when you said scan it and print it to an 8X10, are you talking about on a computer and then printing it on to transparency paper? I am experimenting with that this week but i have no clue what results im going to get. 

What kind of printer settings do you have to use to print onto transparency paper?


----------



## windrivermaiden (Oct 21, 2007)

I use the premium matte setting for mine on my Epson R800 and the slowest paper feed setting.


----------

